# Alpenföhn Brocken 2 + i7-4770k - Temperatur zu hoch?



## Hyco (7. November 2013)

*Alpenföhn Brocken 2 + i7-4770k - Temperatur zu hoch?*

Moin,

habe auf dem ASUS Maximus Hero VI den i7-4770k und den Alpenföhn Brocken 2 installiert.
Case ist das Cooler Master CM 690III mit teilweise ausgebauten Festplattenschächten - der Luftstrom sollte also super sein. Vorne im Case ist ein 200mm Lüfter, hinten ein 120er.
Der CPU läuft anscheinend auf 3,9GHz (war standardmäßig durch das Mainboard so eingestellt, nennt sich wohl "Turbo Mode")

Ich hab mal einen Test mit Prime gemacht, die Core-Temperaturen bewegen sich nach ein paar Minuten bei bis zu 75°C.

Ist das zuviel? Dachte immer der Brocken 2 wäre ein super Kühler, in den Tests liefert er weitaus geringere Temperaturen.


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (7. November 2013)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken 2 + i7-4770k - Temperatur zu hoch?*



Hyco schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> habe auf dem ASUS Maximus Hero VI den i7-4770k und den Alpenföhn Brocken 2 installiert.
> Case ist das Cooler Master CM 690III mit teilweise ausgebauten Festplattenschächten - der Luftstrom sollte also super sein. Vorne im Case ist ein 200mm Lüfter, hinten ein 120er.
> ...


 
Welches Prime nutzt du denn?
Wenn es die neuste Version ist ist das vollkommen in Ordnung .
Bei Prime gönnt sich die CPU ja nochmal deutlich mehr Spannung als im Normalbetrieb ,wegen AVX.
Die wird im Normalbetrieb wahrscheinlich selten über 60 Grad gehen würde ich mal schätzen von daher alles Ok^^.


----------



## SilentMan22 (7. November 2013)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken 2 + i7-4770k - Temperatur zu hoch?*

WLp richtig aufgetragen? Ansonsten kann das schon sein, Haswell wird eben sehr warm. Allerdings sind 75° bei diesem Kühler schon die Ausnahme... Du könntest vielleicht noch einen Lüfter rausblasend ins Case bauen, damit du keinen Überdruck hast, Unterdruck ist besser.


----------



## Hyco (7. November 2013)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken 2 + i7-4770k - Temperatur zu hoch?*

Habe die "Tröpfchenmethode" verwendet um die WLP aufzutragen, der Tropfen war auch auf jeden Fall groß genug (musste die WLP zweimal auftragen, da ich am Anfang zu wenig genommen hab) - und ja, ich hab das neueste Prime verwendet.

Im Idle ist die Temp übrigens bei 36-38°C und CPU-Lüfter @460 RPM


----------



## -Shorty- (7. November 2013)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken 2 + i7-4770k - Temperatur zu hoch?*

Klingt eigentlich nach den üblichen Werten, auch gute Kühler können die WLP Barriere unter dem Heatspreader nicht aufheben.


----------



## Skygate (7. November 2013)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken 2 + i7-4770k - Temperatur zu hoch?*

1. NICHT zuviel WLP auftragen; Nur soviel, daß der Heatspreader komplett damit überzogen ist (nach dem aufsetzen des Kühlers).
2. Ich bin zwar kein Haswell-Kenner, aber überprüf mal, ob BIOS die richtige VCore eingestellt hat. Bei meinem AMD war die auch deutlich zu hoch, und wurde mit einem - Offset korrigiert; Das brachte knapp 8°C.


----------



## -Shorty- (7. November 2013)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken 2 + i7-4770k - Temperatur zu hoch?*

Jupp, Skygate hat auch Recht. Möglicherweise kannst du ein paar °C gut machen, wenn du die Kernspannung noch etwas absenkst.


----------



## Hyco (7. November 2013)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken 2 + i7-4770k - Temperatur zu hoch?*

CPU-Z liefert mir als Core Voltage 1.184V

Ist der Wert in Ordnung?

Zuviel WLP dürfte eigentlich nicht drauf sein, zu wenig aber auch nicht. Müsste eigentlich passen!


----------



## SilentMan22 (7. November 2013)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken 2 + i7-4770k - Temperatur zu hoch?*

Etwas weniger V-Core sollte schon gehen.


----------



## Hyco (7. November 2013)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken 2 + i7-4770k - Temperatur zu hoch?*

Ich kann die Core Voltage anscheinend direkt über die AI Suite III regeln und muss dafür nichtmal ins BIOS.

Mit wieviel sollte ich es probieren?
Und muss ich mit Benchmarks die Stabilität testen, wenn ich die Core Voltage verändert habe?

Büßt die CPU dadurch an Leistung ein?
Sorry, kenne mich in dem Bereich bisher noch garnicht aus


----------



## -Shorty- (7. November 2013)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken 2 + i7-4770k - Temperatur zu hoch?*

Die CPU wird irgendwann instabil und du bekommst nen Bluescreen oder direkt einen Reboot. Langsam die Spannung veringern, testen mit Prime und wieder verringern.

Irgendwann stößt du an die Grenze, dann erhöst du deine Cpu Spannung wieder ein klein wenig und testest mit einigen Spielen. 
Möglich das du auch da nochmal einen Bluescreen bekommst, dann nochmal einen Schritt mehr Spannung und gut.

Das braucht alles ein wenig Zeit und Sitzfleisch, lohnt sich aber. 

Werte anderer User bitte nicht blind übernehmen, jede CPU verhält sich da etwas anders.

Leistung wird es nicht kosten, nur Abwärme. (und dabei wird doch Winter)

Das ganze nennt sich Undervolting und hier im Forum gibts dazu auch diverse How-To's. Einfach mal im CPU Bereich stöbern.

MFG


----------



## Hyco (7. November 2013)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken 2 + i7-4770k - Temperatur zu hoch?*

Super, danke!


----------



## Skygate (8. November 2013)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken 2 + i7-4770k - Temperatur zu hoch?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Die CPU wird irgendwann instabil und du bekommst nen Bluescreen oder direkt einen Reboot. Langsam die Spannung veringern, testen mit Prime und wieder verringern.
> 
> Irgendwann stößt du an die Grenze, dann erhöst du deine Cpu Spannung wieder ein klein wenig und testest mit einigen Spielen.
> Möglich das du auch da nochmal einen Bluescreen bekommst, dann nochmal einen Schritt mehr Spannung und gut.
> ...



- signed - machs genau so


----------



## Hyco (8. November 2013)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken 2 + i7-4770k - Temperatur zu hoch?*

Ich hab jetzt als schnelle Lösung einfach mal den Turbo-Mode deaktiviert. Jetzt komme ich in Prime unter Volllast nurnoch auf 63° Maximaltemperatur, die Vcore ist auch auf 1.040V gesunken und wird bei Bedarf automatisch auf 1.120V erhöht - das sind mehr als 10°C, und das nur durch Deaktivieren des Turbo-Modus 

Jetzt läuft die CPU zwar nur noch mit dem Standardtakt von 3,5GHz - aber das sollte fürs Gamen dann doch locker ausreichen, ohne andere Komponenten auszubremsen nehm ich mal an


----------



## freezy94 (8. November 2013)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken 2 + i7-4770k - Temperatur zu hoch?*

Unter Prime95 erhälst du Werte, die unter Normalbedingungen nicht zu erreichen sind.
75°C unter Volllast wären okay - Undervolting geht aber bei Intel immer recht gut.

Bei normalen Bedingungen wie Spielen, Archivieren (z.B. Winrar), Bildbearbeitung, Rendern etc.
wirst du wohl unter den 75°C bleiben.


----------



## NerdFlanders (8. November 2013)

*AW: Alpenföhn Brocken 2 + i7-4770k - Temperatur zu hoch?*

Als jemand der selbst 4770K + Brocken 2 verwendet:

-Die Temperaturen sind genau richtig, meiner wird unter Prime 95 gleich warm.

-Prime 95 eignet sich nicht zum normalen Temperaturtest wegen AVX2. Beim zocken, zB BF4 wird die CPU selten wärmer als 60 Grad, maximal 65 Grad.


----------

